# Monday, checking in!



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

So this last week wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be, cravings were at a minimum, yay! Still trying to get more exercise in, dh and I are shopping for a treadmill and that will help a lot as I do not like to run in the cold, wind or dark, I'm a baby. 

That being said I am down 6 pounds this week and will start taking my measurements, I just forgot to get a starting point last week. So I am motivated to stick with it. How did everyone else do last week?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ashtina98 said:


> So this last week wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be, cravings were at a minimum, yay! Still trying to get more exercise in, dh and I are shopping for a treadmill and that will help a lot as I do not like to run in the cold, wind or dark, I'm a baby.
> 
> That being said I am down 6 pounds this week and will start taking my measurements, I just forgot to get a starting point last week. So I am motivated to stick with it. How did everyone else do last week?


Thanks for starting this!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This week was very hard for me because I was in a conference all day, sitting, and was not in control of my food either. But I did manage to walk 3 days this week and I made best choices I could make. Today is my long run, so all is not lost. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I gained a pound. It was an unusual week for me, with 2 birthday parties & 2 pizza parties. This week will be better. I enjoyed the exercise, which came as a total shock! Thats a positive thing, so all is not lost!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Exercise: excellent.

Eating: good up till Friday when I took on, yes, an entire bag of miniature Reese's Cups. Now there are brownies in the house and I've had quite a few. They're a healthy version but still. I cannot be trusted with sugar! I can do without it just fine but if I get started, look out. Lots of other carbs this weekend too.

Will try to remember to do a weigh-in tomorrow.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

So I jumped on this challenge a bit late, but I am doing a similar challenge on another site.

As of last Monday I have lost 2.5 lbs 

I worked out Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. I just work out at home using DVDs, I especially like Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds DVDs.

I stuck to my calorie count all of last week. I don't count calories on the weekends.

DH wanted candy this past weekend and I have a really bad sweet tooth. I got some of my favorite candy, but didn't eat it all in one day like I usually do. Go me! LOL.

We have a church international potluck dinner at church this Sunday.. not too sure what kinds of choices will be available. I have learned though that I can have a bit of everything that looks good to me... I just have to keep the portions very small.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

We rock! Except for me and that candy.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JanS said:


> We rock! Except for me and that candy.


L! Jan! This is why I don't have any candy in the house.  I would do exactly the same thing. 

Cindyc.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh man, I really struggle with candy. I'll even eat candy I don't even really like if it's available. My DH has been working from home since moving here, and that makes it an extra challenge. Before, if we got candy in the house everyone got a portion and I would send the rest to work with him to share out there. That way *I* didn't end up eating the majority of it.

Can't do that anymore though! So I try just not buy it at all. I have 5 kiddos though, so that's a bit of a challenge 

DH and DS11 can keep candy for up to a year... I just can't imagine doing that, LOL!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I hadn't been having sugar cravings for some time so thought it was safe to bring half-off Halloween candy into the house for Christmas baking. It wasn't.


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just joined this challange tonight. I did read about it last week and I did weigh myself. I lost 1 lb. My eating has been ok, but I do need to exercise. Tomorrow I hit the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am doing well also. I can't have candy in the house, once it gets opened I am a goner! So its better not to bring it in. I have noticed though it doesn't taste as good ad it once did. I will hold out for dark chocolate only.
Need to find an excercise to do on the days we don't walk, I do have a treadmill I could dust off.
keep up the good work everyone. 
Pam


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Got weighed this morning, up a bit as expected. Not even close to being out of my comfort zone but not what I want just before the holidays either.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm at 15 pounds down, my exercise is really good, added some t v show exercises daily to my other and walking. 
I've stuck to my plan and I am down inches


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

ronbre said:


> I'm at 15 pounds down, my exercise is really good, added some t v show exercises daily to my other and walking.
> I've stuck to my plan and I am down inches


15 since last Monday? :shocked:


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Down 1lb this week.....sigh.......but ok.

Lost a total of 2lbs in 2 weeks.......I did say I was taking it slow:shrug:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hm... I'm just going to say this past week wasn't a good one for me. Monday through Thursday were great, the weekend was messed up. Not believing the scale this morning partly because I really don't want to, and partly because we had an international potluck dinner at Church last night and I know the sodium was high.

I'm on my best behaviour today!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

a better week here, though I haven't weighed. Much better food choices, and much better exercise.

Cindyc.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I am in shock. I lost #4 this week! Its got to be the exercise. I did eat better this week, but not #4 worth!! I am guardedly optomistic. I don't want to get too excited, then have a bad week & crash & give up. I know myself! 

Keep up the good work. Hang in there!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

No loss or gain this week, that is positive. Went to a food and wine festival this weekend with my girlfriends and you can't go to these things and not partake of the food and wine!! So not having gained anything is good in my book. Back on today and hoping for a little loss this week before Thanksgiving blows it all.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It's monday. Checking in. Rough week. Stuggled with emotional eating b/c of the insurance company debacle. Clearly have some more work to do in that area. But hey. Knowledge is power. You can only work on what you know you need to fix. Every revelation is important. I'm choosing to take it that way.

Cindyc.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Can I join in? 

I'm doing Weight Watchers. I had my meeting this AM and lost 1.2 pounds! :clap: Considering I never had one day 'on plan', I think that was awesome! I didn't horribly go off plan, but wasn't an angel, either. I'm down 4.2 pounds since Nov 1st and 31.2 pounds since I started many moons ago. 

Our leader told us today to be sure to come back on Monday because WW has done a little tweaking and they'll unveil the new program next week. I heard a rumor that fruits and veggies will no longer have a point value! :happy:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> I'm doing Weight Watchers. I had my meeting this AM and lost 1.2 pounds! :clap: Considering I never had one day 'on plan', I think that was awesome! I didn't horribly go off plan, but wasn't an angel, either. I'm down 4.2 pounds since Nov 1st and 31.2 pounds since I started many moons ago.
> 
> Our leader told us today to be sure to come back on Monday because WW has done a little tweaking and they'll unveil the new program next week. I heard a rumor that fruits and veggies will no longer have a point value! :happy:


Great! We'd love to have you! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I was sick last week- 1st cold of the season. Unfortunately I didn't lose my appetite, & ate plenty of comfort foods! I only exercised once & I'm up #1. Oh well. I exercised this morning, so got this week off to a good start. I'm not going to worry about Thanksgiving, but won't stuff myself to the point of misery, either. I've done that in the past & felt so crummy its not worth it. If I'm ambitious I might try exercising an extra day. Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

With the snow excitement yesterday, I forgot to check in!! I lost .5 last week, which is not a lot but better than a gain. I'm hoping that by limiting my portions Thursday I won't see a gain this week.


----------

